# Computer Repair



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a network engineer and systems administrator contractor for the military if anybody needs some work done. No I am not licensed or insured, but I also don't charge a penny if I don't fix it regardless if I spent a week on it, and no I will not leave something any worse then I found it 
I fix laptops, desktops, all-in-ones, I can upgrade each of them, but I do not replace motherboards, processors or heat sinks.
I generally ask that you bring it to me but pending the agreement I may be available to pick it up if it isn't too far.

Normally charge $40/hour, for PFF $20/hour or will trade fishing tackle, boat gear, electronics, upholstery work, fiberglass work, fishing trip, or just ask me what kind of deal we can make i'm usually pretty easy.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

If you get anyone looking for the motherboard, CPU, heatsink or hardware changes, updates, etc along the route of Ft Walton to Crestview, let me know as I can easily do that (I am in Niceville). I've been building/fixing PCs for 15+ years now, including hardware but can also do virus cleanup, OS upgrades, etc.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet, that'll cover the spread well!


----------

